# This man........



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

........ rocks.

YouTube - Johnny Cash God's Gonna Cut You Down

YouTube - Johnny Cash "I Walk the Line" live 1959

YouTube - Johnny Cash- Ring of Fire 1968

YouTube - Johnny Cash Man In Black


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm gonna watch them all again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

YouTube - World War I: The Man Comes Around


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

then there's this guy......YouTube - Black Sabbath - N.I.B.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

then i found this.....YouTube - Exodus-Piranha

pretty crazy guitar work


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

how did we end up here? YouTube - Gwar-Womb With A View


----------



## HoLE (Sep 5, 2007)

my Dad ,,just died a few weeks back,,loved that guy,,I pretty much know all the words too every Johnny Cash tune,,and a bunch of other country stuff,,Hank snow,,dolly parton,,mel tillis,,flatt and scruggs,,you name it,,I like most music,,and learn fast,,good stuff fdd

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

HoLE said:


> my Dad ,,just died a few weeks back,,loved that guy,,I pretty much know all the words too every Johnny Cash tune,,and a bunch of other country stuff,,Hank snow,,dolly parton,,mel tillis,,flatt and scruggs,,you name it,,I like most music,,and learn fast,,good stuff fdd
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE



growin' up on the salmon boat. 5 summers of the same box of cassettes. hank williams, willie nelson, waylon jennings, dolly parton, simon and garfunkel...... it's very soulful music.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 5, 2007)

wow,,you too huh,,LOl,,it is soulful,,the music is the simplest,,but they really do pour out there hearts out in the lyrics,,I still lissen to a wide variety of tunes,,believe it or not from Stompin Tom Connors(Canadian Folk Legend)right up to Eminem Dr,Dre Public Enemy ice-T rock fom 50's 60's 70's 80's 90's00,LOL,,why doesnt that 00 fit there,,anyway,,cheers man,,rock on

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## shamegame (Sep 5, 2007)

Just a few bands:

Metallica - One 
YouTube - Metallica - One


AC / DC - For those about to rock 
YouTube - AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) Live (1983)

Rush - YYZ + drum solo ( The man that made me become a drummer )
YouTube - YYZ - Rush

Sepultura from Brazil 
YouTube - Sepultura - Refuse/Resist

Pennywise- Society
YouTube - Pennywise- Society

Anthrax -I am the law
YouTube - i am the law ANTHRAX


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

nice choices. rush rocks!!!!


----------

